# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة العناية الانجليزية في الشارقة رأيكم بصراحة

## romanceyas

اخواتي العزيزات اتمنى اني اجد عندكم الرد الشافي , انا اريد اسجل ابني ب kg1 السنة 
ورحت كل المدارس واستقريت على اتنين العناية والوردية 
بعد ما عملت بحث على الانترنت طلعلي مشكلة مع المدرستين
مدرسة العناية احس ان اغلب المعلمات عربيات واخاف يكون تعاملهم مع الطلاب وكلامهم بالعربي
اما الوردية فقرأت ان وليات الامور بيعانوا من مشكلة الضغط الكبير بالواجبات على الاهل

اي مدرسة احسن يا ريت الي تقدر تفيدني والله يسقيها من نهر الكوثر والي ما عندها معلومة تدعيلي الله يوفقني للمدرسة الاحسن

وبالنسبة للمدرستين هلى معترف فيهم من وزارة التربية والتعليم لاني شفت اولياء امور كانت عندهم مشاكل مع مدارس معينة لما يرجعوا لبلدهم انها غير معترف فيها ارجوكم تفيدوني وبأسرع وقت ممكن

شكرا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## huda2011

الوردية افضل من العناية ولا يوجد واجبات فى مرحلة الكى جى والصفوف الاولى الواجبات لا تكون كثيرة وبالتوفيق والمدرسة معترف بها فى اى مكان .

----------


## romanceyas

شكرا على ردك اختي , انا اليوم شفت مدرسة بريلينت انترناشونال وعجبتني شو رايك فيها ؟

----------


## huda2011

و الله لا اعرف اسمع انها زين لم ادرس احد فيها اهم شى انك ترتاحى داخل المدرسة وتعرفى على المنهاج وبالتوفيق .

----------


## عشتار

وعليكم السلام 
انا ابني يدرس بالورديه من الصف الاول 
وحاليا بالسادس والسنه الجايه لازم انقله لان مافي صف سابع عندهم 
تعتبر مدرسة الورديه من المدارس الي اسعارهم رخيصه نوعا ما نسبتا الى بقية المدارس 
بصراحه المدرسه فيها ضغط كبير تقريبا ابتداءا من الصف الثالث او الثاني 
وانا اشوفها مجرد حشو كلام على الفاضي وطبعا المدرسات اغلبهم هنود 
ومافيها نشاطات للطلاب .. انا اشوف المدرسه لازم يكون فيها بناء لشخصية الطفل مو بس حشو معلومات وكلام على الفاضي 
بالمختصر المدرسه يعني لاباس فيها على حسب ميزانيتك 
اذا كنتي تدورين على مدرسه اسعارها مناسبه هي افضل السيئين ..يعني مش مدرسه واو 
اما مدرسة بريلنيت انا بعد كثير عجبتني بس ماكان في صف لمرحلة السابع عشان انقل ابني فيها 
حاليا انا مفكره بالشويفات والويس جرين وفكتوريا الانجليزيه 
دعوه بظهر الغيب اني الاقي لابني مكان بهاي المدارس لان القبول فيها صعب شويه 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## romanceyas

شكرا على ردودكم اخواتي بالنسبة للشويفات من خلال قراءتي في الانترنت كمان سمعت انها مجرد حشو كلام والمنهج ممل متل المدارس العربية وكمان ما عندهم اهتمام بالدين
مدرسة ويس جرين ان شاءالله بكره انا رايحه اشوفها 
اما فيكتوريا فهي خارج الميزانية غاليه كتير للاسف

اخت هدى ممكن لو سمحتي اعرف ليش العناية ما عجباكي لاني ما لاقيه حد يعطيني فيها رأي محدد

----------


## romanceyas

مدرسة بريلينت الي عجبني فيها الاهتمام بالطلاب وكمان الاهتمام بالمواهب يعني خلال مقابلة ابني كانت مهتمة تفهم شو قدراته وشو الموهبة الي بيتمتع فيها وكتبتها بالملف عندها , والمدرسة نظيفة من جوا وقسم الكي جي كتير حلو بس للأسف ما قدرت اسأل اي احد من الي فيها عن مستواها فما عندي فكره عن الدراسة

----------


## عشتار

حبيبتي منو قالك مدرسة الشويفات مجرد حشو كلام ؟
مدرسة الشويفات من المدارس الرائعه..الهم اسلوب في التدريس واضافتا لذلك انم يبنون شخصيه للطفل مو بس دراسه 
وعندي صديقاتي حاطين اولادهم وكثير مرتاحين فيها 
وبالنسبه للاسعار ..الشويفات والويس جرين وفكتوريا الانجليزيه ..نفس الاسعار تقريبا

----------


## نواري

إختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية والموضوع وجهات نظر متفاوته لاتستحق كل هذا الاستهجان وفقكم الله جميعا في الاختيار المناسب

----------


## munamoor

> مدرسة العناية الخاصة ليست بحاجة الى تعريف و الواضح من الاخوات انهم يريدون تشويه سمعة المدرسة و حسب علمى فان المدرسة لا يوجد لديها اماكن للعام المقبل و يجتاز الطالب الجديد الاختبارات و ان رسب فانه من المستحيل قبوله كما ان نتائج الثانوية العامة البريطانية من افضل النتائج فى العالم فى الرياضيات و الكيمياء و التكنولوجي و نتمنى من الاخوات عدم تشويه سمعة المدارس الممتازة لتضليل اولياء الامور و اذا اردتم التأكد فاذهبوا الى المدارس الممتازة و ستجدون انها قد اقفلت التسجيل كما انهم لا يقبلون الطلاب الا من مدارس معينة لان تركيزهم على مستوى الطلبة العالي حفاظا على سمعتهم. يلي مش عاجبتها مدرسة العناية قد تكون مدرسة العناية قد رفضت قبول ابنائها كما حصل مع الكثيرين من اولياء الامور لان مدرسة العناية الانجليزية لا يزيد عددها عن 850 طالب كل عام حفاظا عل سمعتها الممتازة و للعلم فان معظم مدرسيها و مدرساتها من لبنان و خريجو افضل الجامعات بالاضافة الى معلمون من جنوب افريقيا و الباكستان خريجو الجامعات العريقة.


*للجميع الحق بإبداء رأيه 
سواءا كان رأيه سلبيا او إيجابيا 
كما هو الحال معك اختي ،،، فأنتي تدافعين عن مدرسة العناية بشكل مستميت 
وكانها افضل مدرسة على وجه الكرة الأرضية 

لكل مدرسة هناك إيجابيات و سلبيات و عيوب 
فلماذا الكذب على بعضنا البعض ؟! 

مدرسه الورود معروفة تماماً منذ اكثر من ٢٠ او ٣٠ سنة و كذلك الشويفات 
اما انا فأبلغ من العمر ٣٧ ولكنني اسمع بمدرسه العناية الخاصة لأول مرة في حياتي 
هذا لا يعني بأنها سيئة و لكن هناك مدارس معروفة و هي موجودة في الدولة منذ اكثر من ٣٠ عاما 
،،،، 
مثال على ذلك أخي الأكبر و عمره 45 وهو خريج الشويفات و كذلك باقي إخوتي ،،،، 

*

----------


## munamoor

> مدرساتها من لبنان و خريجو افضل الجامعات بالاضافة الى معلمون من جنوب افريقيا و الباكستان خريجو الجامعات العريقة.





> فمدرسة البريليانت 100% هنود و اصحابها هنود


*ما الفرق بين مدرسين باكستانيين و الهنود ؟!؟! الكل سواسية ؟!؟!*

----------


## لين كابرى

لا اذم باى مدرسة لان لكل مدرسة اسلوبها و طريقتها و امدح بمدرسة العناية الانجليزية لان تجربتى معها تعدت الخمس سنوات و انا ما عندي تجربة مع الشويفات اما الورود فقد كانت مدرسة ممتازة ايام المديرة نظمية العابد و تغيرت كثيرا بعد استقالة المديرة فيا اختى الكريمة لا اسمح بذم اى مدرسة و بالاخص التى فيها اولادي و انا عضوة فى مجلس الامهات و ارى الواقع فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة و من خلال ما اقرأه فى المنتديات فاجد بان معظم التعليقات تشتت اولياء الامور لاختيار المدرسة المناسبة لابنائهم فاتركوا الامر لهم للاختيار و ليذهبوا بانفسهم ليختاروا و انت ليس من حقكم ان تقيموا مدرسة و الوزارة و المنطقة التعليمية هم الاحق فى هذا الامر. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت الصورة لك و للاخريات و اخص بتعليقاتي مدارس الشارقة فقط لانى لا اعرف شيئا عن مدارس المناطق الاخرى. و شكرا

----------


## لين كابرى

اختى المشرفة، الرأى يجب ان يكون بناءا على تجربة و لا اعتقد بان حضرتك او من كتبت عن المدارس لها تجربة معها انا اكتب من خلال تجربتى و انت قلت بانك لم تسمعى عن العناية فكيف تقييميها بانها سيئة ؟ لهذا اختى المشرفة عندما نبدي اراءنا نعرضها بناءا على تجربتنا. اما طريقة تعليقاتك فتدل على انك مقهورة من مدحي للمدرسة يعنى لو ذميت بالمدرسة كانت تعليقاتك ستكون مختلفة؟ مع العلم باننى لم اذم مدرسة.

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

> الواضح انكم تعملون لمصلحة المدارس التى تروجون لها فمدرسة البريليانت 100% هنود و اصحابها هنود و المدارس التى تروجون لها ليست على قائمة المدارس الممتازة و يا ريت كل ولية امر تذهب بنفسها للمدارس و تتأكد من الافضلية من خلال التواصل مع تلك المدارس اما ما تقمن به من دعايات للمدارس فهذا يؤثر سلبا على مستقبل الطلاب و عليه نرجو من الاخوات عدم عمل دعايات لمدارسهم بشكل ملتوي و نطلب من المسئولين عن المنتدى التأكد من يقمن بتلك الدعايات و قد اصبح الامر مكشوفا لاولياء الامور بان عند بداية التسجيل لكل عام جديد تقوم بعض المدارس التى لا تمتاز بسمعة طيبة بتشويه سمعة المدارس الممتازة و عليه نرجو من اولياء الامور عدم الاصغاء لما تكتبه بعض المدارس التى لا تستطيع الاحتفاظ بطلابها بسبب عجزها على تحسين مستواها. و لعلمكم فان المدارس الممتازة قد اقفلت التسجيل و ان من تسوق لنفسها على انها الافضل لا يوجد لديها العدد الكافي فتلجأ الى الانترنت و الى الدعايات المكثفة فى الشوارع. الله يهديكم لما فيه مصلحة الطلبة.







> مدرسة العناية الخاصة ليست بحاجة الى تعريف و الواضح من الاخوات انهم يريدون تشويه سمعة المدرسة و حسب علمى فان المدرسة لا يوجد لديها اماكن للعام المقبل و يجتاز الطالب الجديد الاختبارات و ان رسب فانه من المستحيل قبوله كما ان نتائج الثانوية العامة البريطانية من افضل النتائج فى العالم فى الرياضيات و الكيمياء و التكنولوجي و نتمنى من الاخوات عدم تشويه سمعة المدارس الممتازة لتضليل اولياء الامور و اذا اردتم التأكد فاذهبوا الى المدارس الممتازة و ستجدون انها قد اقفلت التسجيل كما انهم لا يقبلون الطلاب الا من مدارس معينة لان تركيزهم على مستوى الطلبة العالي حفاظا على سمعتهم. يلي مش عاجبتها مدرسة العناية قد تكون مدرسة العناية قد رفضت قبول ابنائها كما حصل مع الكثيرين من اولياء الامور لان مدرسة العناية الانجليزية لا يزيد عددها عن 850 طالب كل عام حفاظا عل سمعتها الممتازة و للعلم فان معظم مدرسيها و مدرساتها من لبنان و خريجو افضل الجامعات بالاضافة الى معلمون من جنوب افريقيا و الباكستان خريجو الجامعات العريقة.





أحين منو بالضبط اللي مسوي دعاية وترويج للمدارس !!!!!  :20:

----------


## munamoor

> *قلت بانك لم تسمعى عن العناية فكيف تقييميها بانها سيئة ؟ لهذا اختى المشرفة عندما نبدي اراءنا نعرضها بناءا على تجربتنا. اما طريقة تعليقاتك فتدل على انك مقهورة من مدحي للمدرسة يعنى لو ذميت بالمدرسة كانت تعليقاتك ستكون مختلفة؟ مع العلم باننى لم اذم مدرسة.*[/COLOR]


ومتى قيمتها اصلا اتمنى ان تقرئي تعليقي مرة أخرى 
ومتى قلت عنها سيئة و لماذا القهر ؟!؟! ههههه 
الله يشفيج عزيزتي 
شكلج ممن ينحازون
لمدرسه دون الأخرى لهدف معين ؟!؟! 
وانتي ييتي و قلتي انج راح تطالبينا برد الاعتبار وحالتج 
حالة اصلا انتي شكلج مسجلة في المنتدى عسب بس 
ترفعين من سمعة المدرسة و المدرسة الجيدة و الممتازة 
لا تحتاج إلى من يرفع من سمعتها

----------


## munamoor

*حسسني انها مبعوثة من قبل المدرسة او حاجة في نفس يعقوب و الله اعلم 
استغرب من ها لدفاع المستميت ولا تقول لي أني مقهورة هههههه 
محد مقهور غيرها ما شاء الله كاتبة محاضرة عن المدرسة بس عسب قالت البنت 
ان المدرسة مب اوكي هههههه*

----------


## munamoor

> لا اذم باى مدرسة لان لكل مدرسة اسلوبها و طريقتها و امدح بمدرسة العناية الانجليزية لان تجربتى معها تعدت الخمس سنوات و انا ما عندي تجربة مع الشويفات اما الورود فقد كانت مدرسة ممتازة ايام المديرة نظمية العابد و تغيرت كثيرا بعد استقالة المديرة فيا اختى الكريمة لا اسمح بذم اى مدرسة و بالاخص التى فيها اولادي و انا عضوة فى مجلس الامهات و ارى الواقع فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة و من خلال ما اقرأه فى المنتديات فاجد بان معظم التعليقات تشتت اولياء الامور لاختيار المدرسة المناسبة لابنائهم فاتركوا الامر لهم للاختيار و ليذهبوا بانفسهم ليختاروا و انت ليس من حقكم ان تقيموا مدرسة و الوزارة و المنطقة التعليمية هم الاحق فى هذا الامر. اتمنى ان تكون وضحت الصورة لك و للاخريات و اخص بتعليقاتي مدارس الشارقة فقط لانى لا اعرف شيئا عن مدارس المناطق الاخرى. و شكرا


هل انتي مديرة مجلس الأمهات في إمارة الشارقة ام فقط في المدرسة ؟!؟!

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

الموضوع عادي جدا و ما فيه اي تحيز سواء من الاخت هدى او الاخت لين مجرد راي ليه قلبوتها خناقة يا جماعة 
و بعدين هو كل واحدة هتكتب راي هدور على تاريخها فلمنتديات فتكات و غيروه خلينا في موضوع المدارس وفلاخر الاب و الام لهم القرار لوحدهم بدون تأثير حد اساسا و هم متحملين مسؤلية قرارهم 
هدوووووووا يا جماااااااااااااااااااااعة :12 (94):

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

مدرسة العناية حصلت عنااااااااااااية كبيرة من الاخت كابري هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## romanceyas

يا اخواتي نفسي اسأل عن هالمدرسة بمنتدى عالانترنت وما تفوت لين كابري وترد . ولما عملت بحث عن هالمدرسة بكل الانترنت ما يمدحها غير لين كابري وتتغزل بمساحان ملاعبها وكتب مكتبتها . انا اول مرة اعرف ان في اولياء امور بعرفوا مقاسات ملاعب اولادهم !

----------


## munamoor

> الملاعب فى العناية ممتازة و الحق انه لديهم ست ملاعب اصغرهم 600 متر مربع و هذه الملاعب مغطاة و لديهم ملعب داخلى مكيف و لا اعتقد بان الاخت دخلت المدرسة لانهم لا يسمحون لاحد بدخولها الا بأذن مسبق . و للتأكد من كلامى على الاخوات الذهاب الى المدرسة ايام السبت و سترون بان الملاعب فيها مغطاه و عددها ستة وواحدة داخلية مكيفة بمساحة 400 متر مربع. لكن لا اعتقد بان لديهم اماكن لطلبة جدد و الكثير على لائحة الانتظار. اعتقد بان بعض الاخوات يروجون لمدارسهم ضد العناية الانجليزية. و نحن اولياء الامور اكثر معرفة بالمدرسة و مقتنعين بها تماما مهما حصل تشويه على المدرسة.


لا تعليق ما شاء الله تحسب الملاعب بالامتار

----------

